
Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos's Annual Shareholder Letter [pdf] - jhatax
https://ir.aboutamazon.com/files/doc_financials/2020/ar/2019-Shareholder-Letter.pdf
======
jhatax
Excerpt from the end of the letter:

Reflect on this from Theodor Seuss Geisel:

 _“When something bad happens you have three choices. You can either let it
define you, let itdestroy you, or you can let it strengthen you.”_

I am very optimistic about which of these civilization is going to choose.

Even in these circumstances, it remains Day 1.

